# BEADBOMB Vol.2 (aka the next Tritiumbead)



## toby_pra

Hi! 

After lots of interests and PM's i decided to start a new Beadbomb Design, Volume 2!
*Many many thanks to Ben! 
*
Whats new? The Design was inspired by my Glowworm Design, the Beadbomb Vol.2 is 
bigger than before, has still 2 tritiumvials installed, *the tritiumvials are much bigger and
brighter than before, 2x12mm now! * 

The new Beadbomb is 17mm long and has still a 5mm hole, that fits 2 strangs of
550 paracord...

This Beadbbomb will also be made of Titanium, the tritiumvials are new and will be fixed
with Norland61, ultraclear! *The CLUE, the holes beetween are bored, like in my Glowworm, 
to show the paracord you use, perhaps Glowparacord. *

*PLEASE note! From a given occasion:

The design is officially patented and protected by a copyright in Germany (EU Law) 
beginning from 27.07.2012!*

For now please enjoy some pics... 





















*possible Finishes:*

* Titan natural (satinzed)
* beadblasted
* beadblasted / anodized (gold, violet/bronze, blue or toxic green)
* two-tone (the outer surface is satinized the wells are beadblasted or anodized
in one of the possible colors, mentioned before)


WOULD appreciate to hear your opinion...*this is only a thread for showing and discussing.
NO preorder oder talking about a price here please...*

*If you have any further questions or interest, please feel free to shoot me a PM.*


----------



## climberkid

I quite like that design. The texture seems to be very apealing. 

-Alex


----------



## toby_pra

Many thanks Alex


----------



## blackbalsam

Toby you know I want one


----------



## samuraishot

Nice, Toby! I missed out on your first one, I hope I'll be able to grab this version


----------



## sledhead

I also missed the last one - heard nothing but good things about them. Larger and brighter is always better. It is a very clean and functional design. I'd be in for a beadblast.


----------



## dbleznak

Count me in for 2


----------



## nguyet16

Nice design Toby! Count me in!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blitzlicht65

Looks great.:twothumbs

Any chance of a small run with four trit slots?:naughty:


----------



## toby_pra

Hi!

Many thanks for the nice comments! 

*PLEASE dont forget, no ordering here, that belongs only
to the marketplace. Shoot me a PM if there are questions
or interests.

*@Dirk

This time there is no plan for 4 trits.
But there is a huge differenz in brightness
to the design before.


----------



## Silgt

toby_pra said:


> This time there is no plan for 4 trits.



Toby, nicely done again...is it possible or easy to add additional trits on my own? I think this bead will look great with 3 or 4 trits!


----------



## nfetterly

Silgt said:


> Toby, nicely done again...is it possible or easy to add additional trits on my own? I think this bead will look great with 3 or 4 trits!



+1


----------



## murpharoo

I will want a couple too Toby. The original bead bombs and my glowworm are fantastic.


----------



## toby_pra

Silgt said:


> Toby, nicely done again...is it possible or easy to add additional trits on my own? I think this bead will look great with 3 or 4 trits!



At the moment there are only 2 Tritslots planned...the fitting Tritiumvials are 3times brighter than the smaller ones, you will
see it much better in the dark. And to be honest, another reason is, that it would be much more expensive for me and for you.
In my experience, 2 tritiumvials are enuogh to do there work in the dark, also with the Beadbomb Vol.1.


----------



## toby_pra

*Update!*

working progress will beginn soon 

I will these have finished hopefully at the end of septembre.
I will use only Grade5 Titanium. Specs will be 17mmx11.5mm.


----------



## Silgt

will there be any color or anodizing options? 

>>> edit: sorry I missed out these information as posted in post #1 <<<


----------



## toby_pra

Have a look in the first post 

These finishes may be possible...


----------



## easilyled

Toby, I need to verify whether you are part of the same group as Niteye and Sysmax or the sole patent-holder before I decide how to proceed.

:nana:


----------



## toby_pra

Thats not funny! 

Thats my own official registered patent.


----------



## wyldthng

Love it Toby!!


----------



## toby_pra

Thanks very much


----------



## Tanin

I like it. :thumbsup: Look forward to the finished product


----------



## aa26

This new design looks awesome! Can't wait to see a finished product!


----------



## toby_pra

many thanks guys


----------



## Zandar

Very, very nice design! I am interested in one as well.


----------



## BenChiew

Where is the selling thread?


----------



## toby_pra

There is no selling thread yet...and i wouldn't give here a pointer, because thats against the rules


----------



## toby_pra




----------



## toby_pra

comparing to Vol.1


----------



## Light11

Looking good Toby!
Are the trits 2x12 or 2x8?


----------



## toby_pra

Trits are 2x12mm


----------



## toby_pra

from left...natural Titanium, beadblasted Titanium, Brass, Bronce and Copper


----------



## MMMor

hi Toby....
send you an email.... thx...


----------



## GLOCK18

I like the copper ones they are Da Bomb


----------



## egrep

Arrived today Toby! What wonderful beads! You score again! (But I had no doubt)

Thank you!




Tobias Pradel's Tritium Bead Bombs V.2 by jgefaell, on Flickr




Tobias Pradel's Tritium Bead Bombs V.2 by jgefaell, on Flickr




Tobias Pradel's Tritium Bead Bombs V.2 by jgefaell, on Flickr




Tobias Pradel's Tritium Bead Bombs V.2 by jgefaell, on Flickr


----------



## toby_pra

Cool pics, many thanks Jon!


----------



## flat-ray

Mine arrived yesterday. Amazing look!
thanks, Toby.


----------



## bubbaj

Hello, first time poster. I was on another forum, edcforums, and I saw this bead bomb and I googled it which brought me here. I am interested in one but I can't pm you because I dont have enough posts or something. If you can contact me I would appreciate it. Awesome job on these beads they are amazing looking


----------



## SnarlPatrick

Hello. I am new to the forums. I just wanted to say that this is gorgeous work and I would be very interested in acquiring one.


----------



## DragonHead

Wow, the bead blasted beads are sick! I am going to hunt those down.
do they hold the position on the cord? no slide unless I move it?


----------



## Cataract

I received my glowworm last Friday and I have to say this is great work! I'm keeping my eyes open for the next run of the beadbombs...


----------



## johnny jape

hi, are the titanium ones still available?


----------



## box

That two-tone finish, satinized on the outside and anodized on the inside surfaces, sounds like a really cool possibility.


----------



## JJohn

This is excellent craftmanship. I really like the look of the Ti versions.


----------



## toby_pra

John, this is not a sales thread... 

If you have any questions, then please shoot me a PM.


----------



## chuynh7779

Nice beads ... like to own one in titanium . .. . shoot me an email. Thanks


----------



## kye4some

It they are still being sold what would be the cost in US dollars, thank you very much.
Kye


----------



## toby_pra

This is not a sales thread...

No prices or ordering here, per rules.


----------



## Thorvaldsson

egrep said:


> Arrived today Toby! What wonderful beads! You score again! (But I had no doubt)
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobias Pradel's Tritium Bead Bombs V.2 by jgefaell, on Flickr


Is this the brass or bronze bead? Really like the ice blue with it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reiter

Toby,

How´s the production of the latest beadbomb´s going ? Is there any left ?

I´ve sent you a PM but didn´t receive a response.

Very interested in one of those !


----------



## toby_pra

Thorvaldsson said:


> Is this the brass or bronze bead? Really like the ice blue with it! :thumbsup:



This is a bronze beadbomb


----------



## toby_pra

Reiter said:


> Toby,
> 
> How´s the production of the latest beadbomb´s going ? Is there any left ?
> 
> I´ve sent you a PM but didn´t receive a response.
> 
> Very interested in one of those !




There is no sale here. I dont have any left for sale. If there are some left, 
i would have offered these in the marketplace. 

Sorry that i have no other anwser at the moment.


----------

